# Winter scene



## SunRiseArts (Dec 5, 2017)

I love to paint, and with all this soap making, it has taken a back seat.  But I have been going though a lot,  and sitting with brushes is my relax time, and finally worked on something for the holidays .... Not 100% sure I have finished it.  I am still staring at it from time to time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 5, 2017)

What a lovely picture!  Looks like someplace I would like to be.


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 5, 2017)

That's exactly what I was thinking when I looked at the painting, "I want to go there!"  Beautiful!


----------



## toxikon (Dec 5, 2017)

Stunning! I love the purple and blues in the water and sky. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## lsg (Dec 5, 2017)

Beautiful picture.  You are very talented.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 5, 2017)

Your picture is beautiful and I truly envy you. It looks like a place I would also like to visit. I have a cousin that is a wonderful artist and I always been :mrgreen: with envy...If she wants a new painting she just has to paint it. I asked her one day if she would do a painting with Swans for my mom and 2 weeks later it appeared!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 5, 2017)

You just gave me a moment of peace... thank you... I needed that.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks finished to me.

But then again I'm not the artist. Absolutely wonderful!!!
Thank you for posting it!!!


----------



## soaring1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Beautiful.  A masterpiece!  Be sure to sign and date to pass on to future generations.


----------



## Relle (Dec 6, 2017)

Beautiful, keep looking at it, but don't do any more to it, looks great the way it is.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Dec 6, 2017)

Thats absolutely stunning!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 6, 2017)

whoa, Thank you all!  I think I will not add to it.  I was trying to get in the season.  Yesterday was nearly 80ndegrees here.  Crazy.

Seems it cooled down tonight.

I have a commission for a horse  from 3 months ago.  Glad I did not promise it for Christmas.  I really need to work on it.  Is almost done, but the horse has lots or cords and harness that are a little of a pin to paint.


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 7, 2017)

That is gorgeous. I can’t paint or draw so I’m doubly jealous. How lovely!


----------



## SparksnFlash (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh it's enchanting! I see more in it everytime I look.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 7, 2017)

I want to talk a walk into your painting!!!  (just give me time to buy a winter coat first!)

Am I recognizing the wet on wet oil painting technique of Bob Ross?


----------



## Kittish (Dec 7, 2017)

That's a beautiful painting. It doesn't really need any more, I think, but if you absolutely insist in doing more, maybe a bunny or ermine in their white winter coats peeping out from the foreground. Or a little sparrow all fluffed up to stay warm perching in one of the trees.

I love how the sunset colors are reflected in the water/ice.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 8, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 9, 2017)

What a beautiful painting! You are so talented!


----------

